# Help..Nissan X-trail cd player stopped..appears jammed



## Carolewithane (Jul 10, 2020)

This is my first post, Nissan x-Trail 2009. The cd player has worked fine for the 3 odd years since i bought the car but just seems to have jammed. I wanted to eject cd's to change them which i havent for a while and nothing is ejecting. Seem to hear the noise of it trying but it appears jammed. 
I looked online generally and tried all the ideas but nothing. 
Do you think that unhooking the battery and leaving it a few minutes might do it or has anyone any ideas please.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try this: Press your CD player's power and eject buttons down at the same time, holding them for about ten seconds. If your stereo has a "force eject" feature, it should spit out the CD. If this doesn't work, start the car and try again. Some CD players may not function when the car is turned off.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

My 06 Xtrail still had the factory nissan am/fm/cd player when i bought the truck in 2015. Worked good enough, i still have the stock speakers which are fine. But in 2017 i had a double din am/fm/cd/bluetooth stereo installed. I bought it for only $140 brand new. Was a discontinued, last year's model so it was cheaper then the most current one sold. Paid a pro $100 to install it. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and decide it is time to upgrade to something better, without breaking your bank account. Nothing too flashy to attract car stereo thieves, but something that gives you some nicer audio pleasures. Plus the bluetooth is great for hands free cell phone call taking or using your smartphone to play music apps thru the car stereo. I have this JVC double din . Looks great at night, i can customize the colors, sounds great with the stock speakers, the buttons and functions are large and simple and was only $140 to purchase here in Canada. Before i bought it, i went and did many online searches for car stereo reviews and this kept getting high praise for the price and quality. 
*JVC KW-X840BTS 2 Din Digital Media Receiver with Built-in Bluetooth*


----------



## muchellemurra (20 d ago)

Carolewithane said:


> This is my first post, Nissan x-Trail 2009. The cd player has worked fine for the 3 odd years since i bought the car but just seems to have jammed. I wanted to eject cd's to change them which i havent for a while and nothing is ejecting. Seem to hear the noise of it trying but it appears jammed.
> I looked online generally and tried all the ideas but nothing.
> Do you think that unhooking the battery and leaving it a few minutes might do it or has anyone any ideas please.


Hi all, I'm having the same problem with my 2009 Xtrail T31. factory stereo system and everything I turn the ignition or start the car there is a sound and vibration of trying to eject CD. There is no CD in it as it tells me that and shows the 6 discs as empty. I have also tried to insert a disc but no joy. Any solutions?


----------



## muchellemurra (20 d ago)

rogoman said:


> You can try this: Press your CD player's power and eject buttons down at the same time, holding them for about ten seconds. If your stereo has a "force eject" feature, it should spit out the CD. If this doesn't work, start the car and try again. Some CD players may not function when the car is turned off.


Hi, tried but it didn't work. Still trying to eject everything I turn the ignition and/or start the car. A real racket.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Carolewithane said:


> This is my first post, Nissan x-Trail 2009. The cd player has worked fine for the 3 odd years since i bought the car but just seems to have jammed. I wanted to eject cd's to change them which i havent for a while and nothing is ejecting. Seem to hear the noise of it trying but it appears jammed.
> I looked online generally and tried all the ideas but nothing.
> Do you think that unhooking the battery and leaving it a few minutes might do it or has anyone any ideas please.


*



Xtrail in the video! *


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

How to Remove a CD Jammed in a Car Player | YourMechanic Advice


It can be really easy to get frustrated at a stuck CD, especially when you’ve been forced to listen to the same song over and over every time you get in the car. With this frustration the urge may be to try to hastily fix the CD...




www.yourmechanic.com


----------



## muchellemurra (20 d ago)

tonyvancity said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Xtrail in the video! *


Thanks Tony. I have tried the battery, the CD & a metal nail file to get CD out but no luck. My 6CD system shows no CDs in it but the system always makes a racket trying to eject every time i switch on (loud ejection sound for about 15 seconds). I may have to take out the full unit and try to open the CD 6 disc holder to see if there is any CDs in it!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

muchellemurra said:


> Thanks Tony. I have tried the battery, the CD & a metal nail file to get CD out but no luck. My 6CD system shows no CDs in it but the system always makes a racket trying to eject every time i switch on (loud ejection sound for about 15 seconds). I may have to take out the full unit and try to open the CD 6 disc holder to see if there is any CDs in it!


before you take the cd player apart, pull the fuse and/or disconnect your battery as instructed here >>> How to Remove a CD Jammed in a Car Player | YourMechanic Advice.
Very simple to do, may work and save you the hassle of dismantling your car stereo.


----------



## muchellemurra (20 d ago)

tonyvancity said:


> before you take the cd player apart, pull the fuse and/or disconnect your battery as instructed here >>> How to Remove a CD Jammed in a Car Player | YourMechanic Advice.
> Very simple to do, may work and save you the hassle of dismantling your car stereo.


Hi, i took out the stereo and disconnected the CD player as the small brackets were worn and jamming


----------

